# 2012 AQHA buckskin gelding, possible buy



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am doing some shopping...

AQHA buckskin gelding born 4/2012, registration papers on the way.
Sire Dually Pep Quarter Horse
Dam Nickys Dandy Doll Quarter Horse

If he don't make the cut for the show pen, hubby can make a rock pounder out of him. I am on the fence, I like him but I don't lurve him. I didn't like Stilts at first either.

He will tip an ear and snort at you, hasn't been handled really, which I love. The kids were hitting baseballs while she was getting him out of the pen and one dang near hit him, he snorted and jumped but turned to watch it roll away then relaxed and went to licking.

Opinions from you folks would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think for just being a baby he looks pretty nice. Bit of an upright shoulder, light on bone and quite tied in at the knee. Looks to have a nice general balance for his age and I quite like the angles in his hind leg. Looks like he has long toes and underrun heels already and needs some farrier work.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input!
I agree usually at that age they look pretty goofy..LOL!

I didn't notice him being tied into the knee so much, I couldn't get over the way his feet looked. The seller admitted his feet were way over due prior to him being trimmed a few days ago. Hubby is handy with a shoeing hammer and rasp so I think he can help him out and get him on a regular schedule. But I haven't showed hubby pics yet to get his input.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He looks very mature and balanced for a yearling. Really low hocks, kind of weird angle to them, might be good, I don't know, not really an expert. But overall, he looks very built and skookum.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I thought the same that he looked good for his age(he is advertised as 2012) ..so I just looked up his sire records.

He was born 4/11.
That changes a lot.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yea. He sure didn't look like a yearling. I think he is cute, put together decently enough and certainly the right color. The angle of the pictures aren't great. He is at a funky growth spurt. Can't really see the shoulder and hip, but they aren't scary. Long patterns, narrow right now, but that will change as he matures. He can come grow up in my field.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I was about to say, if he were the same age as my boy(born 4-12) he'd really put Henny to shame LOL. As a two year old, he still looks nice. I like him. He's got adequate bone and seems to be well balanced overall. He's a little cutie, but I've got a soft spot for buckskins hehe.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL! I went to go look at him thinking he was 2+, but then asked the seller when he was born and she said 4/12 and I thought wow! He's going to be big and maturing fast.
Talked to hubby on the phone and he asked if he would technically be in his 2 or 3 yr old yr come Jan. I thought I better check the sire's get record(seller hasn't received papers yet, but he is registered, I can see him on the sire's get) and sure enough he's a 2011 model. Hmmm...
What would you guys pay for him???


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes him being a 2011 model makes a lot more sense


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He looks like a nice enough youngster. He seems a little long through the back and he looks really light on bone on his front end (but that may just be because I've spent too many years looking at mustangs and draft crosses LOL). Maybe a little sickle hocked. However, his hocks are set nice and low for dragging that ***. He's got a really nice butt on him.

Around here, I'd say probably no more than $800, maybe not even that. If he was sorrel he'd be about half that price. He's got a really nice daddy but nothing impressive about mom or her bloodlines.

I can see the potential there and I'm sure he'll reach it with good training from ya'll.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks smrobs 

His sires breeding caught my eye and I agree with the pricing.
I figured _if_ I decided to go get him I would show some $100 bills. (seller is asking quite a bit more) 
Cash money talks especially with a running truck and trailer hooked to it..LOL!

Thanks for the input everyone, I am going to sleep on it.
Plus I got a bunch more to go look at


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Thanks smrobs
> 
> His sires breeding caught my eye and I agree with the pricing.
> I figured _if_ I decided to go get him I would show some $100 bills. (seller is asking quite a bit more)
> ...


He doesn't make me flip over backwards. I like his color and can picture what he'll look like as a 5 year old and I can see him being a good using horse. Don't know that I see a potential super star at anything there. I'd offer $500 to start and depending on his personality when I saw him, maybe go $750 if he was a real puppy dog. As an unstarted 2 year old, you could start him and get him ready for the spring sale and he'd probably fetch $2500 around here, IF he's good at something.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dream, you said pretty much what my hubby just suggested. 
He has the right color and decent looking enough that he would do good in ranch horse sales here if he doesn't make our cut. But the price has to be right and he has to be ready to go next spring to really bring any money.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm with Pat on this one. Don't really like the front view, pretty narrow, compared to the overall development. If the price is right.....;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Dream, you said pretty much what my hubby just suggested.
> He has the right color and decent looking enough that he would do good in ranch horse sales here if he doesn't make our cut. But the price has to be right and he has to be ready to go next spring to really bring any money.


At the spring sales here, they frequently have 90-120 days on them. Walk, trot, whoa, back up and have been used on the cows enough to desensitize them to most things. Even if they aren't cow horses, they are pretty "bomb proof" by then and will make good trail mounts. I see them go for $2500 and up depending on just HOW steady they seem, color, etc.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Same here, at the ranch production sales plenty of younger started horses and at the ranch horse sales like Winnemucca, mostly aged horses. But no shortage of sales, just have to pick the one he will bring the most at if he doesn't work for what I want.(IF I buy him)
I'm planning a trip to CA to look at some fancier bred colts.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Same here, at the ranch production sales plenty of younger started horses and at the ranch horse sales like Winnemucca, mostly aged horses. But no shortage of sales, just have to pick the one he will bring the most at if he doesn't work for what I want.(IF I buy him)
> I'm planning a trip to CA to look at some fancier bred colts.


We have a really good sale coming up on the 10th of Aug in Shawnee, Triangle Sale. I'm going, they've got a couple of fillies I want to look at before I go to the Carol Rose sale on the 15th, 16th and 17th.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I wouldn’t knock him back, time, good feed and work ought to turn him into a decent horse.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> We have a really good sale coming up on the 10th of Aug in Shawnee, Triangle Sale. I'm going, they've got a couple of fillies I want to look at before I go to the Carol Rose sale on the 15th, 16th and 17th.


Ooooh..the Carol Rose sale...If I was still down there I would be going to that one too!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Ooooh..the Carol Rose sale...If I was still down there I would be going to that one too!


LOL, if I was still living in CA or AZ, I'd be coming out for that one. And it appears a lot of people feel that way, I had a bit of a time finding a hotel room for the 2 nights, everything is booked. :shock:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh wow! You better post some pictures of your buys that you bring home with you


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Oh wow! You better post some pictures of your buys that you bring home with you


LOL! I'm kind of expecting I'll have an empty trailer on the way home. Hoping that's not the case, but when I went down to the Griffin sale, the only thing I wouldn't have gotten WAY outbid on was a couple of embryos. I'm kinda thinking I may have the same problem at Carol Rose but hoping anyhow. I do have a bigger horse budget for this sale, but not as big as I'd hoped. So, cross fingers for me!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Fingers crossed!!!


----------

